# [Résolu] Boot OK mais eth0 et sshd down (udev200)

## Mythy

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous suite à de nouvelles mésaventures, vous m'avez si bien aidé la dernière fois ^^

Je viens de commander 2 serveurs dédiés, un chez OVH et un chez Online, et j'ai un problème similaire sur les 2.

Pour plus de clarté, je ne parlerais que d'un seul serveur, celui chez OVH.

Voici les informations concernant le problème :

En faite, le serveur boot, mais net.eth0 ne démarre pas, et forcément sshd non plus du coup.

/var/log/message

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/bug_messages.txtLast edited by Mythy on Tue Apr 30, 2013 3:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Quelle est la version de udev installée ?

----------

## Mythy

Aucune idée   :Embarassed: 

J'ai pris le dernier stage3 et le dernier portage.

Je viens de tester ça pour savoir : 

```
rescue / # emerge -a udev

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-200

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Edit: J'ai bien la version 200

Edit2:

```
rescue / # eselect news list

News items:

  [1]   N  2012-05-21  Portage config-protect-if-modified default

  [2]   N  2012-09-09  make.conf and make.profile move

  [3]   N  2012-11-06  PYTHON_TARGETS deployment

  [4]   N  2013-03-29  Upgrading udev to version >=200
```

=> rescue / # eselect news read 4

Apparemment il en parle lui   :Embarassed: 

J'aurais du commencer par ça...

----------

## Mythy

Apparemment par rapport à mon cas, ce serait cette solution :

```
The feature can also be completely disabled using net.ifnames=0 on the

kernel command line.
```

Par contre, aucune idée de ce qu'ils appellent kernel command line dans ce cas là.

Ou dois je mettre cette option ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

dans le grub conf au niveau du bzImage...  :Wink: 

vu que c'est une option à passer au kernel pour désactiver cette "fonctionnalité" hélas mise en oeuvre par défaut (sic)

----------

## Mythy

Hello et merci,

J'ai testé en modifiant le fichier grub.conf ainsi :

```
root@rescue:/mnt/gentoo# cat boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 3

net.ifnames=0

title GBOX

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/sda3
```

Pour informations :

```
rescue / # cat /etc/udev/udev.conf

# see udev(7) for details

#udev_log="info"

rescue / # ls /etc/udev/rules.d/

rescue / #
```

/var/log/messages

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/bug_messages2.txt

J'avoue qu'ils se font plaisir ces derniers temps, entre le profil 13.0, le devtmpfs et maintenant ça, ça fait pas mal de choses à vérifier à chaque install ^^

----------

## boozo

Arghl ! non non dans la ligne du kernel j't'ai mis  :Laughing:  i.e.

```
kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 net.ifnames=0
```

btw, vu que nous sommes sur une rolling release, les changements i.e. de profil, sont réguliers et habituellement transparents pour l'utilisateur celui-là est anecdotique en revanche l'autre est également liée à udev (et son équipe de choc upstream) ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mythy

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Oui c'est mieux comme ça !

Bah du coup ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

Merci à vous deux pour la piste et l'aide à la résolution  :Wink: 

Je passe le post en résolu.

Edit: Oui je vois ça, j'utilise beaucoup Gentoo même si je suis pas trop ce qui se passe   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Une autre solution aurait été de lire les news comme mentionné dans le message de emerge.

Et là, il y a une news mentionnant la nouvelle règle de nommage des interfaces réseau, qu'on peut désactiver en créant un fichier vide comme cité dans la news.

----------

## Mythy

Oui j'ai lu la news après avoir posté   :Embarassed: 

J'avais testé le coup du fichier mais peut être pas correctement.

```
nano  /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
```

Puis j'ai enregistré en sautant une ligne et reboot mais ça a pas fonctionné   :Confused: 

----------

## Mythy

Par contre c'est bizarre, j'ai fais la même modification sur le 2e serveur et là ça fonctionne pas   :Shocked: 

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 3

title GBOX

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 net.if_names=0
```

```
88-191-185-99 / # ls /etc/udev/rules.d/

88-191-185-99 / #

88-191-185-99 / # cat /etc/udev/udev.conf

# see udev(7) for details

#udev_log="info"
```

/var/log/messages

http://www.mythy.fr/files/pri/bug_msg_dedy.txt

J'ai même réinstallé GRUB et réinstallé le boot :

```
emerge grub

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

---

Edit: net.if_names=0   => net.ifnames=0

oh mon dieu désolé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

On y arrive  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythy

Oui tout marche très bien du coup  :Wink: 

----------

